# [SOLVED] ubuntu 11.04 can't login



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok so I install ubutnu 11.04 about 2 months ago. (with windows 7 boot first). 

The swap partition didn't load from day one so i thought i'll play a bit and get it working. 
I reformatted the 4gb unformated partition to a linux swap partition... 
restarted the computer and tried logging in. at login it frozed, mouse and all. so i force restart (hold power button of 5 secs).

Now when i log in it just got black with some termial commands so quick to bother about...(thinking about it i better try and get hold of them and post them). then it goes back asking me to login again as if nothing happeded it and it justed finished booting ready to login.

Edit1: I can still use the recovery option thorught the grub boot loader


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

BTW I can't read the text its faster than 0.1 of a secound


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

Hi James,
Press this combintation:

ctrl-alt-F1

This should bring you to a black screen with login prompt (called an alternate console).
The top should say login.

Login with your username and password.

Then type the command:

startx


This will start the graphics subsystem and if it fails, there should be a screen of text to read, although there are some alternate logfiles that will also hold a clue as to whats wrong.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

ok this is what i got:

===========================================

[email protected]: startsx
xauth: file /home/james/.Xauthortigy does not exist
Fatal server error:
server is already active for display 0
if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.XO-lock
and start again.
please consult the X org foundation support
at X.Org Wiki - Home
for help.
ddxSignGiveUp: closing log
Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
==========================================


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*



james137 said:


> ok this is what i got:
> 
> [email protected]: startsx
> xauth: file /home/james/.Xauthortigy does not exist
> ...


First, if you haven't already tried run the Ubuntu CD in live mode "Try before installing"
As long as it loads and you can see the desktop and have keyboard and mouse control it will work once installed.

If the live CD works, then load as normal, once this fails press ctrl-alt-f1 again to take
you to an alternate console and login as normal user and password.

Your previous error was Xauthority does not exist, so first create this file:


```
touch .Xauthority
```
then remove the lock file


```
sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
```
Then try and log in again as normal user.
If that fails I also need to see output of:


```
df -hT
```


```
sudo fdisk -l
```
All these commands are case sensitive so one typo and nothing will
work .X0-lock is capital "X" digit "zero" not capital "O"
I'll wait for your next post.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

didn't work posted photo


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

I can see you have a single / partition that has about 8G of data on it. Your data is in /home/james.

Does the Ubuntu 11.04 CD run in live mode?

The X config has been altered or modified so its a matter of setting up the resolution again. I need to know what resolution your laptop works in natively. You can find this from windows if youre unsure

There are several methods to try outlined here:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution

Ubuntu 11.04 does not use xorg.conf anymore it now uses kernel mode settings.
If the above method does not work you can try

sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

which may bring the graphics back after a reboot or

try the ubuntu recovery mode, there may be an option thats says
xfix 

but its only loaded on certain systems.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

ok so if i use my live CD (in my case a bootable USB) do i have to mount my drive.
My laptop montor resolution is 1366 by 768.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

From the live CD you dont have to mount your drive the rescue commands will
find your partitions and fix this. However I'm not sure if those options will work from a USB stick.

I'd try the other methods first, that is booting, ctrl-alt-f1 to log in and then try the methods quoted in the link or the sudo dpkg-reconfigure command first.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

ok i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...nothing happen I think i'll be best just to start all over again. delete partitions and reinstall.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

You can reinstall if you want. As I write this, Ubuntu 11.10 has just been released, so maybe an option if you want a fresh install.

The xorg.conf file was dropped a while ago, back in Ubuntu 9.10 which is why sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fails. This command may work on system that have been upgraded.

The commands that may restore your system are outlined here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

yeah i download and clean install 11.10 Thanks Hal8000 for all your help
question, what is the best one ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu??? I know i can always install them afterwards too

oh and is fedora worth considering?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*



james137 said:


> yeah i download and clean install 11.10 Thanks Hal8000 for all your help
> question, what is the best one ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu??? I know i can always install them afterwards too
> 
> oh and is fedora worth considering?


The different Ubuntu's refer to the window manager they use:
ubuntu - ubiquity desktop (11.04 onwards, previously Gnome2)
xubunty - xfce desktop
kubuntu - kde4
lubuntu - lxde desktop

Whichever Ubuntu you choose, you can always install different window managers, so if you install lubuntu you can download xfce etc.

You can see a free tour of Ubiquity here:
Homepage | Ubuntu

You can see what Xfce, Lxde looks like by searching on google and clicking googles image button.

Fedora is also worth considering although from Fedora 15 onwards the default desktop is Gnome3, which has been quite contraversial in some of the forums.

Personally I like kde4 so I'd go for kubuntu, although PClinuxOS, Suse linux Mandriva also ship with KDE4 as the default desktop.
Hope that helps.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

Thanks for the advise. i see that ubuntu 11.10 is using Gnome3 now


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*



james137 said:


> Thanks for the advise. i see that ubuntu 11.10 is using Gnome3 now


You're welcome.

You can still use classic gnome with Ubuntu 11.10.
Follow these instructions:
Return to Ubuntu Classic Desktop in Ubuntu 11.10 | Liberian Geek

However the Classic Gnome In Ubuntu 11.10 behaves a little differently, you have to press Alt and RightClick mouse to move panels and add/extract widgets.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: ubuntu 11.04 can't login*

A lot of people can't stand Ubiquity and went back to Gnome. It took me about two minutes looking at Ubiquity before I made the swap. I honestly don't know if it's just an all-around crappy idea for the desktop or if there's promise and the user needs to be flexible...


----------

